
July 2017 Hacker News Hiring Trends - sndean
https://www.hntrends.com/2017/july.html
======
dejv
It seems like time of mainstream native mobile apps development is over. I
used to get a multiple job/contract offers every week to write another iOS
app, but they stop coming during last year. Nowadays I might get one offer
every other month or so.

Does anybody else feels it same or is it just my own case?

~~~
celim307
Interesting. Do you think React native has something to do with this?

~~~
frogfuzion
I doubt it's related at all. A client probably wouldn't specifically ask for a
"React Native" app.

I would think this trend has more to due with app marketplace saturation.

~~~
celim307
True but the consulting firm/company might find it cheaper and easier to find
'react native' devs than a swift programmer.

------
famousactress
"Passionate" is down five points over last month.

Summertime :)

------
jampa
I wish you could also see raw values of those posts, some things I could not
draw a conclusion from it.

Example: Rails took a huge percentage hit (-12%), still node.js only got up
(+3%), so is web jobs disappearing? or new jobs being created and the market
expanding (Machine learning & AI)? Node is going up, React is going up, but
Javascript in going down... what gives?

~~~
benjyclay
Javascript going down could just be a case that the job posters are assuming
for all the JS libraries (node.js/React) that you know JS and not posting it
in their Ad.

I don't think that the rails hit, is the result of fewer web jobs. I think
it's more a case of the web is transitioning into more JS led architecture.

~~~
amw-zero
APIs are even more important for SPAs. It's not like more rich JS front ends
obviate the backend.

~~~
benjyclay
using node.js, your backend can be JS

------
dartf
It looks like there is some correlation between passionate and python:
[https://www.hntrends.com/2017/july.html?compare1=passionate&...](https://www.hntrends.com/2017/july.html?compare1=passionate&compare2=Python)

~~~
magic_beans
Maybe it's the alliteration.

------
davedx
The commentary about vue.js doesn't seem to be backed up by the data:
[https://www.hntrends.com/2017/july.html?compare1=React&compa...](https://www.hntrends.com/2017/july.html?compare1=React&compare2=AngularJS&compare3=Vue&compare4=Ember)

~~~
mountaineer
Author here. Good point, I saw it pop up on the "rising" tab and made a quick
assumption. Vue had 7 postings, ranking it 84th in July vs 0 postings last
July. Compared with React's 146 postings, it does indeed have a long way to
go, but it could still knock React from the #1 spot this year I think.

------
do5
I quickly verified with some Chrome CTRL+F action on the "Who Is Hiring" HN
thread described in this post that this is mostly accurate information per the
data set. Many hat tips to you good sir, thank you.

~~~
benjyclay
Very thorough. Congrats.

------
benjyclay
Im surprised PHP isn't among the top few...

~~~
duiker101
I'd say it's because HN is a bit of a "hipster" crowd and there are more
startups, with fresh stacks that want to use new exciting technologies, than
corporations with a "solid" base.

~~~
lmm
I wouldn't regard PHP as solid or corporate. Rather it's usually a sign of a
business which started out as a website made by less-technical people. (Which
can be the best kind to join as a technical person, as it means your skills
are likely to be complementary to what they already have).

~~~
mywittyname
It demonstrates that their product is old and web-based, yes, but not that it
was put together by less-technical people. In the mid-2000s, PHP held like
80+% of the server-side programming language market, ASP was in the mid 10s,
leaving every other language to fight for the remaining 5% or so.

~~~
blowski
I don't see how it demonstrates that it's old. I still constantly talk with
very new startups that are using PHP.

------
CalRobert
Are any of these companies worried that their use of React constrains them
legally?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14779881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14779881)

~~~
allover
Doubt it. See 'React, Facebook, and the Revocable Patent License. Why It’s a
Paper Tiger': [https://medium.com/@dwalsh.sdlr/react-facebook-and-the-
revok...](https://medium.com/@dwalsh.sdlr/react-facebook-and-the-revokable-
patent-license-why-its-a-paper-25c40c50b562)

~~~
CalRobert
Thanks for sharing. I contribute to an Apache project that uses React and it's
been a pain.

~~~
allover
No probs, OOI what has your project decided to do? Is switching to Preact
deemed acceptable?

~~~
CalRobert
So far as I can tell, just ignore it, which is worrying.

[https://github.com/apache/incubator-
superset/issues/3148](https://github.com/apache/incubator-
superset/issues/3148)

~~~
allover
Ah :) ty.

------
agentgt
I'm not that much of Go fan but I'm surprised its not on the top 20 list even
if it is mainly startups hiring.

~~~
mountaineer
Go's probably the most underrepresented, since it currently only counts by the
full "golang" term. I need to update the script to find capital G "Go".

------
5trokerac3
I'm surprised Angular 2/4 is not an option on the list.

------
soroso
Lovely that PHP has been relegated from programming language to framework.

~~~
mountaineer
Right, it's not a perfect fit, but I put it up against the main Web frameworks
as those are what PHP competes with.

